

Faisal Shazad's dormant personal blog on web development - agconway
http://www.faisalshahzad.com/

======
FluidDjango
And who is...

Registrant: N/A Faisal Shahzad (me.faisal@gmail.com) Green Town Lahore
Punjab,54660 PK Tel. +092.3004447798

Creation Date: 01-Jul-2008 Expiration Date: 01-Jul-2010

NPR this morning said he had received a CS degree and then MBA (presumably
while he was here on student visa). Then "quit" his job (problems?); home
foreclosure follow a while later, unsurprisingly. Today's Morning Edition had
first story I've heard shedding any light on personal life (also: married
American woman before acquiring Am. citizenship). [ FWIW ]

